# My hat's off to you!



## coyothunter (Jan 12, 2011)

I've bowhunted for years, but not in Utah. The past month has been the hardest on my body and mind of any hunt I've ever attempted. Anyone who can kill a bull in the Utah archery season, regardless of LE or open area, has my respect. I had an awesome hunt, and never drew my bow. I put about 100 miles on my horses, and nearly had it happen.
Two weeks ago, Saturday, I had seen a good bull (320-340) the night before. I slept on the ground and it rained all night. My homemade bedroll kept the water off, but didn't do much for the lightning and thunder all around. I was up before daylight, fed the horses, and headded back to the top of the ridge to see if the herd was still in the same canyon. Halfway there, the sky opens up again, and out comes the raingear. I get to the top and have about 20 minutes until daylight. Poptarts and snickers for breakfast, and I dive in. 100 yards into the canyon, and I wonder how in the hell I'm going to get myself out, let alone an elk... 300 more yards, and there, through the rain, is a patch of tan. I dig out the binocs and in the downpour can barely make out the rack. It's the same bull I saw the night before. Bottom end that comes to his nose, and curls up a good 5 inches. 4th's that are pushing 20". Main beams that seem to go on forever, and a width that may push 50". the only place this guy is weak is the top end, only about 5" 5's and 6's. I scan for the cows, and can't see them anywhere. I pick out a path, and begin my stalk. About halfway there, and the cows cross an opening about 80 yards from me. No bull. I keep stalking, and a 26" 4 point buck shoots out of the trees at 50 yards. Still no bull. I wait. I watch. No bull. I finally get to the dead trees I had been working towards, and there's nothing there. He left while i couldn't see him. I take a seat on some big rocks and try to come up with a plan, and there they are. 8 cows, 1 raghorn, and my bull. I spend the next hour watching them feed across the north side of a ridge. The 2 bulls are shredding anything in thier path. The next thing I know, the cows are working into a clearing 200 yards away. Is it possible? I look below me, and at 45 yards is a game trail. NO WAY! Here they come. At 100 yards, he screams. Every hair on my body stands on end. Here they come! This is really happening! The wind is perfect, hitting me in the side of the face coming from them to me. Holy $h1+, this is happening. One by one, the cows come. I'm laying on top of the rocks, hidden. They're 45 yards, and he's behind them, out of sight, beating every limb off a tree. The lead cow stops. Keep walking! Keep walking! Something's wrong. They stand there for hours, or at least a minute. All I can hear are the bulls antlers rattling on his victim tree. And then... yep, I feel the icy cold fingers of mother nature as she breathes down the back of my neck... and they're gone. I watch in disbelief, and remind myself that there's no way you kill a bull that big that easy. I never saw or heard that bull again, although I know he was still there. I climbed out of that canyon, shaking from the cold and adrenaline, with the biggest dumbest grin on my face that may stay there for months. I'll earn a good one yet... To be continued


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm liking this story.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow - good write up! Cool story ....

o-|| ok ... now I'm ready for you to continue ......


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Why I love the hunt. 8) 

The whole experience!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've been waiting to hear a story from my neck of the woods! Exciting stuff!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like a romance novel with the lady touching your neck and all; did you mean this for the hunting forum?

j/k nicely done!


----------



## coyothunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Round Two. Not nearly as dramatic. The reason I put in for the N Cache tag was because of a bull I located on public ground this spring. I guessed him to be 340-350ish. Doesn't matter, he was close to home and huntable. I watched him with 3 other bulls all spring until they dropped their horns. I was amazed at how much I thought I knew about these bulls, and couldn't find a single shed. Saw him one time antlerless, and then he was gone. I drew the tag anyway, knowing I'd find him. Yeah, right! So, I'm chasing the other bull, and I get a text that he's been spotted. I head for the house, because he was seen right behind it, and attack plan "C" with a vengeance. I find him the next day from the road, with cows, on private ground. Off to the landowner for permission. I met the neatest old man, and listened to stories for 45 minutes, but no hunting. I tried every angle I could think of, but no way. I was left with viewing him through a spotting scope, and that was as close as I could get. I gave it one more try in the Clarkstons and called it a year. No Bull, no good video or pics of a bull, just a sore knee, a sore ass, and memories that will fuel this passion for a lifetime. I may have an elk addiction and it is probably incurable.


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

Great story! Thanks.


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Great story! Seemed like I was there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

8) Love a good story that is about the HUNT. We are owed nothing but the opportunity to hunt.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Great story....sometimes it seems like the stars have to align to get everything to workout. Luck is always a such a big part of every hunt. Good luck on your quest for an elk, it will be all the sweeter when it happens for you.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

That's what archery is all about! It's the hunt that counts not the killing. It's just icing on the cake.


----------



## coyothunter (Jan 12, 2011)

I've got hours and hours of awesome video in my head, and have to re-live it to share it.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

coyothunter said:


> I may have an elk addiction and it is probably incurable.


Welcome to the brotherhood!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Deer hunting is alot of fun, but there is nothing like elk hunting. Ever since I started elk hunting a few years ago i've been completely hooked. Great story and great memories for sure.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

reading that was like getting 4 play by your dream woman and then when your about to reach that happy place you close your eyelids just as your eyes roll back into your head ahh ahh ahh she then pulls out a cold plastic spoon and hits you in the nob. what the heck was that for. At least you have some memories lol  

jk sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok now I'm pumped for my hunt tomorrow!!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> reading that was like getting 4 play by your dream woman and then when your about to reach that happy place you close your eyelids just as your eyes roll back into your head ahh ahh ahh she then pulls out a cold plastic spoon and hits you in the nob. what the heck was that for. At least you have some memories lol
> 
> jk sorry it didn't work out.


Now that my friend is pretty sick, but the funniest thing I've ever read!!


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Guess what? You've got a fever, and the only prescription is more elk hunting.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I hear ya about elk hunting, it's all I want to do. Its a shame living in utah for elk, its a 3 time thing maybe. But I might start changing my deer unit to general bull areas so I can learn the areas and try hunting elk more.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

sawsman said:


> Why I love the hunt. 8)
> 
> The whole experience!


+1


----------

